# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  28 Year Old Female Seeks Hair Transplant Advice | Dr. Robert Reese Edina, MN

## tbtadmin

Question Submitted Through americanhairloss.org

*IAHRS Member, Dr. Robert Reese of Edina, MN. Responds:*

Im a 28 year old women who has been diagnosed with androgenic alopecia and Im looking for an honest opinion. I had a consultation with ******* after seeing their ads on television and was told that I need 2500 follicles implanted to make me look like I did before my hair loss began. It seems like I lose that much every week, so I cant see how it would help all that much. Is it a good idea to have a hair transplant while my hair is actively falling out or will it be a waist of time and money. The consultant was really pushing me to sign up that day, but I wanted to take a few days to decide. I read about your organization after I went for the consultation. What should I do, Im so confused? I never dreamed this could happen to me!

----------

